
IETF draft proposes encrypted message security for all - LinuxBender
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/08/22/ietf_draft_proposes_encrypted_message_security_for_all/
======
dagenix
Right now, the actual title in the page is: "Elders of internet hash out
standards to grant encrypted message security for world+dog".

> Politicians can whine all they want, but they can't change standards as
> easily

If politicians put people in jail for implementing a standard, it doesn't much
matter what the standard is. It's not like a new standard gets passed and then
everyone clamoring to add backdoors into messaging systems I just going to
throw their hands up in the air and give up.

------
ASalazarMX
I find it interesting how the url ends with
"ietf_draft_proposes_encrypted_message_security_for_all", which is a lot
better that the article's title: "Elders of internet hash out standards to
grant encrypted message security for world+dog".

I'm willing to bet the one who chose the new title also chose the accompanying
image.

~~~
sjbase
The Register is known for having a tongue-in-cheek reporting style. It's
definitely not for everyone.

~~~
sohkamyung
Their headlines occasionally reach punny heaven. Like this one [1]

[1] "Super Cali goes ballistic: mugshot site atrocious" [
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/05/17/mugshot_site_atroci...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/05/17/mugshot_site_atrocious/)
]

------
GW150914
In case anyone missed the reference in the title:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iDbyYGrswtg](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iDbyYGrswtg)

Great show ‘IT Crowd’, do recommend.

~~~
_bxg1
Beat me to it.

By the way if you click YouTube's "Share" button, it gives you the option to
add a particular time stamp to the URL

